# Games + windows 8 = broken physics?



## DuncanMT (Feb 16, 2013)

Since I recently upgraded to my new home made computer and installed windows 8 pro I've been experiencing strange physics glitches that I never saw on my Laptop that I used to play games on (it had windows 7 and an AMD graphics card, can't test because it has also been upgraded to windows 8 pro). For example in Dead Space 3 when I shoot their arms off the necromorphs fly 20 feet in the air, items are stuck under the ground sometimes so I can't pick them up, corpses randomly vibrate.
In Dead Space 2 I had to replay an area because the elevator that is off the mag rail that you have to use rockets to move into position got stuck at an angle that stopped you form entering the lift. In Skyrim, I have run through the opening cart scene a few times and every now and then one of the carts fly up in the air, one time the horse broke off and got stuck in the ground causing it to stretch across the screen, none of this happened on my old laptop. (The corpse vibrating thing did but it's much more common now) I think it's caused by windows 8 but I'm not sure.

Specs 
HAF 912 series cooler master 
Intel i5-3570K 
MSI GTX 670 
Asus P8Z77-VLX
Sumsung 840 pro 128GB SSD 
Seagate 1 TB drive 
Zalaman liquid cooler 
OCZ tech 750W 80+ bronze power supply


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello DuncanMT and welcome to TSF,

Perhaps this question would be better posed in our gaming forum. Let's see if I can help you out, and if we are unsuccessful, I will move this thread to the Gaming section.

Here are a few things I would like you to do.


Make sure your graphics drivers are up to date (latest version) from the nVidia website. 64bit Windows - NVIDIA DRIVERS 314.07 WHQL 32bit Windows - NVIDIA DRIVERS 314.07 WHQL
Download the DirectX Runtime libraries and install from Microsoft - Download Download and Install DirectX9 End User Runtime | Install DirectX, DX9 from Official Microsoft Download Center (Even though DX is backwards compatible, some games have issues with newer DX libraries.)
Run the game(s) in Combatability Mode - Get your apps and devices working in Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows


----------

